# Diamond Status VIP Support



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

I am curious. Is anyone Diamond and have used Diamond VIP Support? 

And, is it drastically different than standard Uber support?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Instead of Rohit, you get HAL 9000.


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Instead of Rohit, you get HAL 9000.


That probably will be all support within 10 years if not far sooner.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

They answer the phone quicker.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

*Resolved* is in bold letters. That's the upgraded support.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

On your anniversary you get a birthday cake badge that has 4 candles instead of the usual 3.


----------



## "Ride-On" John (Aug 28, 2018)

LMFAO to all of the replies, however tbh, this isn't a Comedy Forum, so at the risk of sounding like a buzzkill, I think we should actually stick to answering questions:

Like EVERYTHING Uber does, Diamond Support is a case of All Fluff and No Stuff. ZERO....and I mean ZIPPITY DO DAH difference between regular support--iow, just as incompetent. It is not quicker to reach, in fact, in the beginning, it was 5 times as long (which I attributed to the start of the program), but since it has settled down...it is no different. 

Now, since I am Diamond, I don't know what it is like to call regular support...so my guess is that it has gotten worse, which I suppose one can make the argument, by comparison, Diamond gets priority. *smh*


----------



## Jeffypants (Sep 14, 2019)

Gandler said:


> I am curious. Is anyone Diamond and have used Diamond VIP Support?
> 
> And, is it drastically different than standard Uber support?


I've used diamond support. It was an American man. Not an outsourced Phillipino named "Kevin."


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Instead of Rohit, you get HAL 9000.


Open the pod bay doors, HAL.


----------



## Jeffypants (Sep 14, 2019)

And they answered the phone with a quickness.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Gandler said:


> I am curious. Is anyone Diamond and have used Diamond VIP Support?
> 
> And, is it drastically different than standard Uber support?


Called into support I was listed as Diamond. It was an on-shore lady and she had whatever it was fixed very quickly.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

It's exactly the same. When they see you are diamond, rohit answers the phone, "welcome to diamond support". 

There is no reason to believe it is different in any other way.


----------



## "Ride-On" John (Aug 28, 2018)

Small sample size but here is the screenshot attachment from my 'on-hold' from just now. 7:23m. Then I got a rep with a heavy Indian accent (side note: this is not to sound xenophobic, just that Uber is not keeping "Premium Support" callers on-shore; actually, I have great success with off-shore reps in another gig-app I drive for, so it's less a 'foreign' and more of an 'Uber' thing--who simply trains their people to act like mindless common senseless bots because they look at us drivers as mindless common senseless bots). 

After the usual verification process, here is how my 'premium' support Q & A session went:

ME: "Is it possible for me to drive for Uber Eats in another state, outside of my home state?"
REP: "So you would like to know if it is possible to drive for Uber Eats in Orange County?"
ME (in passive aggressive tone): "No, that wasn't my question. My apologies, maybe I wasn't clear enough; let me rephrase: 'Is it possible for me to drive for Uber Eats in another state, outside of my home state?'"
REP: "Would it be okay if I placed you on hold for 1-2 minutes while I check on this?"
ME: *Hang Up*

Yeah, Premium Support is way better. *smh*

What's remarkable is how many times Uber, as a business philosophy and actual strategy, goes back to the same playbook of 'all-fluff and no-stuff.' Whether promotions, Uber Pro benefits, surge 'rainbows', their bullshit PR statements about taking only 25%-30% of rides (my taxes showed 47% of my 2018 gross earnings went to Uber), or this sham of a Premium Support...their strategy ranges from, at best, fooling to, at worst, downright lying to drivers and passengers

Evil evil evil company. 

(And yes, naysayers out there, I realize I don't have to drive for Uber and am doing everything in my power not to (dropped my rides from 120+ to 20+ per week, but in the meantime figuring out ways to use/screw them just one notch better than they are me)


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

"Ride-On" John said:


> Small sample size but here is the screenshot attachment from my 'on-hold' from just now. 7:23m. Then I got a rep with a heavy Indian accent (side note: this is not to sound xenophobic, just that Uber is not keeping "Premium Support" callers on-shore; actually, I have great success with off-shore reps in another gig-app I drive for, so it's less a 'foreign' and more of an 'Uber' thing--who simply trains their people to act like mindless common senseless bots because they look at us drivers as mindless common senseless bots).
> 
> After the usual verification process, here is how my 'premium' support Q & A session went:
> 
> ...


Google motto: Don't Be Evil. 
Uber motto: Be As Evil As Possible.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

The best way to get quick support is to use twitter and contact the "Uber support" twitter account...they are incredibly fast.

Most big business use twitter for communication....yet, the avg citizen doesn't have twitter. Quite the dilemma.

https://twitter.com/Uber_Support


----------



## Maureen Ponderosa (Oct 11, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> Called into support I was listed as Diamond. It was an on-shore lady and she had whatever it was fixed very quickly.


Doubt it. She just had a good "customer service voice". How else do you think she got on the advanced team? ? A call center is still a call center, even in the Philippines. The good ones there sound just like white ladies.



"Ride-On" John said:


> REP: "Would it be okay if I placed you on hold for 1-2 minutes while I check on this?"


I swear if I hear this again I'm going to ?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Maureen Ponderosa said:


> Doubt it. She just had a good "customer service voice". How else do you think she got on the advanced team? ? A call center is still a call center, even in the Philippines. The good ones there sound just like white ladies.
> 
> 
> I swear if I hear this again I'm going to ?


Which would imply that Uber thinks that Whites are superior to Browns and Yellows..... how's THAT for an Uber PR nightmare to float out to the press?


----------



## flymiester (Aug 27, 2019)

I’ve called Damond VIP twice now. Still getting a Rohit or Flipipino in the offshore center. You can call from the help section scrolling to the bottom or go through the Diamond rewards section scroll down to the vip call to dial. It’s the same exact phone number. Wait times may be slightly reduced. It’s a freakin joke on the ants. :confusion:


----------

